# vinegar passing drug test trick???



## Kindbud (May 23, 2007)

ight someone told me that this worked and they are on this forum i was talking about it in chat with them i think it was rocker but anyways what do yall think??? i am going to finsh this oz in a few bays and the test is going to be in the middle of june i was think like june 15 cuz that the middle but their suppost to send a letter home anyway the vinegar thing when like this he said to do it 3 days before the test drink a cap full of vinegar in the morning, noon, and afternoon for 3 days before your test i am also going to be drinking alot of water too so i think i will pass comments?? and is a cap full about a teaspoon and also could a do it for more then 3 days like for 5 days before the test?? thanks for your help guys


----------



## Kindbud (May 23, 2007)

dose it work any idear?? what about the pills that come in the blue bottle at gnc with the blue writting on the lable??


----------



## Raven-X (Jun 8, 2007)

Nothing is full proof. Everything from pickle juice to offset the PH of ur urine to the little pills. Just stay clean for 1 or 2 weeks until you get the job.


----------



## Rocker420 (Jun 8, 2007)

Hey KB, Yeah it was me who told you this and im pretty positive that my vinegar idea works. But you have to remember i didnt say JUST vinegar. Vinegar just flushes your body clean. I also said to drink alot of water(wich i belive you already have for the passed few weeks right?), try and piss like 20 times a day or just as much as you can. And if you can try and work out or run or even better go to a sauna. Anything to make you sweat. Also, ill tell you something else since if your piss in the cup is clear because of so much water, wich i bet it will be, they will know something is up and fail you. So take some vitamin B. It makes your pee real yellow.

I have had to do take piss tests multiple times on an even shorter notice then you and still came up clean. Even my father does this when he has a test and he works for the city wich tests a few times a month. Also i heard this method from a good friends dad who also says hes had to do it.

Raven-X is right though. Nothing is proven or 100% full proof. Another one of my friends got one of those cleaning drinks and it worked the first time, then he had to do it again and when he tried it he still came up dirty. 

If you have been drinking plenty of water and havent smoked since the last time we talked in the chat room, im sure youll be fine. just keep with the water, work out alittle, dont smoke of course... youll be OK

Good luck.


----------

